# Stauntons on the Green



## Firefly (15 Nov 2011)

Looking to take Mrs Firefly to Dublin for a night in the coming weeks. Staunton on the Green looks pretty good...anyone been there? Location is perfect and free parking too is great. 

Thanks,
Firefly.


----------



## onq (15 Nov 2011)

Never been there - I live in Dublin - busy enough part of town.

Mixed reviews here, mostly good from what I skimmed.



I'm always wary when I see all "rave" reviews...


----------



## huskerdu (18 Nov 2011)

I've been. I had a nice meal,  but I wont be going back. Its just not
my type of place.  It depends on what you want in a restuarant. 

We paid €200 for dinner for two

1 starter, 2 main courses, 1 dessert with only half a bottle of wine.

The steaks are fab,  but you would want to  love steak to pay that amount. 

The portions are ENORMOUS.  So big, it almost put me off my dinner. 
Again, this may be a plus point for you, maybe not. 

The side orders are big and expensive, but if you do not order any, the
dinner is a big samely- basically a big steak.  

The decor and ambience is nice, but  i am not impressed by all the JFK memorabilia. Again, not my thing.


If you hae that amount of money to spend, there are better restaurants in Dublin, in my opiniion. But, if you like enormous, top quality steaks, it might be heaven.


----------



## NorfBank (18 Nov 2011)

That would be Shanahans on the Green not Stauntons. I was about to reply too saying Shanahans is overpriced for what you get.


----------



## huskerdu (18 Nov 2011)

NorfBank said:


> That would be Shanahans on the Green not Stauntons. I was about to reply too saying Shanahans is overpriced for what you get.




Thank you and sorry for the mistake. 

Sorry, dont know anything about Stauntons on the Green.


----------



## Complainer (18 Nov 2011)

onq said:


> I'm always wary when I see all "rave" reviews...


You're right to be wary. A quick look at the track record of the reviewer is very helpful. If they have a number of review across a few months/countries/establishments, they are probably genuine.


----------



## shopgirl (20 Nov 2011)

What about the Shelbourne? They have some deals at the minute, had dinner there recently & it was fab, would love to have booked in for the night!


----------



## Mpsox (21 Nov 2011)

I was in Gotham off Grafton Street on Saturday night for the first time in 2 years, glad to see their pizzas are as good as as they always were


----------



## Firefly (22 Nov 2011)

We've stayed in the Shelbourne before and it was lovely. Mrs Firefly has opened her own business in the past few weeks so it's been an expensive month, so it's a guesthouse this time. We've booked dinner for Cliff Town House where we've eaten before and are really looking for to this...they have a "real" smoked salmon starter that's fab. Can anyone recommend somewhere for a pre-dinner coctail? We've been to the one across from the Chilli CLub on St Anne's Street a few times so somewhere esle would be good...Thanks!


----------



## Sunny (22 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> We've stayed in the Shelbourne before and it was lovely. Mrs Firefly has opened her own business in the past few weeks so it's been an expensive month, so it's a guesthouse this time. We've booked dinner for Cliff Town House where we've eaten before and are really looking for to this...they have a "real" smoked salmon starter that's fab. Can anyone recommend somewhere for a pre-dinner coctail? We've been to the one across from the Chilli CLub on St Anne's Street a few times so somewhere esle would be good...Thanks!


 
Harry's on the Green just opposite the Gaiety is a cocktail bar. (Wouldn't be my favourite bar in the world but ideal for a quiet pre dinner drink). The Shelbourne or the Merrion hotels also. There are a couple of other places but it sounds like a romantic evening so not sure they are suitable!


----------



## NorfBank (22 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere for a pre-dinner coctail?


 
The bar in the Fitzwilliam Hotel - also on Stephens Green.
They have a drinks menu (with prices) online.


----------



## Firefly (22 Nov 2011)

Perfect suggestions thanks...it's amazing...look for a pub recommendation and they fly in!!


----------



## Firefly (23 Nov 2011)

Does anyone know if the outdoor art sales (where independent artists hang their pictures on the railings in Stephen's Green and Merrion Square) are still on on Sunday mornings?


----------



## Thirsty (23 Nov 2011)

Yes, they still happen.


----------



## Firefly (28 Nov 2011)

Had a nice stay in Stauntons. Foyer and general areas a bit dated but the room was lovely. The "restaurant" felt a bit bed & breakfasty alright though, but they were very nice and top location to boot...no need for taxis etc. 

Dublin was hopping! Grafton St was wedged. Had a nice meal in Cliff Town House but it was better the last time we were there as the service was only so-so. A night cap in Peter's Pub made for a great night. 

Never did make it to the Shelbourne for coctails as the pints in Keogh's were too yummy...even Mrs Firefly had a glass of Guinness.


----------

